# Labor day 2011 questions????



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm trying to plan out for next yrs labor day M&G and wondering if you southern guys can help me out. I was thinking about coming down a lil earlier than i did this past year and try out some more of the parks.

Heres my thought.....

leaving the weekend before the M&G and come down towards ya'll texas fellas and getting a ride with ya'll at maybe like river run, etc... and then heading back to ms for the labor day ride. my problem is the week days between the two weekends. I'm looking for suggestions or information about the park or riding areas like are they open during the week or just weekends and decent places to camp. 

Help me out fellas i need to put in some vacation time at work. Give me some ideas??

:rockn: 
:rockn:
:rockn:
:rockn:
:rockn:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I think most of them are closed during the week. They have places that you could ride though. If you are in south ms you could always ride canal road any and any time as it is free to ride there. I am sure they have other places to ride during the week.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

thanks man, free riding would be great. lol.. just tring to make a week of it if i can cause after a 30 hour round trip drive last yr i would like to make the most of it.. it can only get better it was a blast already.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

river run is open all week ..shoot they never close...ill shoot ya a pm real quick


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^Yep what he said.... Thats the best place I've been to in Texas so far. Theres a few other smaller places to ride out here, but nothing on a scale comparable to river run. If you want to come all the way down here you could go to Crosby, Tx to ride....Mels park never closes. Its only $5 per person and doesnt have any real rules other than dont go fast in her "parking lot" (<sand pit lol) Definitely wanna get ahold of some of us locals though if you come out this way.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

If you can't come up with something in TX lmk, and I'll take some time off and we'll ride here. Theres a few places here close we can ride for cheap (10bucks day/under)


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Rocks bottom is supposed to be open all year now on the weekends but if its dry they close I think not sure on that


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> ^Yep what he said.... Thats the best place I've been to in Texas so far. Theres a few other smaller places to ride out here, but nothing on a scale comparable to river run. If you want to come all the way down here you could go to Crosby, Tx to ride....Mels park never closes. Its only $5 per person and doesnt have any real rules other than dont go fast in her "parking lot" (<sand pit lol) Definitely wanna get ahold of some of us locals though if you come out this way.


 
dang right i'd be trying to talk ya'll out of work to come out and ride. lol.


----------



## 08beast (Sep 10, 2009)

tacoma_2002 said:


> If you can't come up with something in TX lmk, and I'll take some time off and we'll ride here. Theres a few places here close we can ride for cheap (10bucks day/under)


 
right on man. shoot i'll pick u up on the way through if this works out for and you can be along for the ride. :rockn:

just not trying to keep up with you southern drinkers lol.. not going to happen for this guy :friday: <<<< me


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

We did indeed put away quite a few last time!


----------

